# Any new mosses to the hobby?



## Scags

Sorry if this topic has been thoroughly discussed. 

What mosses are currently being used in the hobby? 
I have the typical mosses used in fish aquariums- Java Taxiphyllum barbieri, weeping, xmas, etc. 
I have looked into getting some mosses/bryophytes from Thailand. Just waiting to hear back from the supplier. 

What's out there guys? What are you using in your vivs?


----------



## frogparty

I suggest looking into the mosses offered by Manuran and Blue Pumilio here. Top quality tropical terrestrial mosses!!!


----------



## Scags

frogparty said:


> I suggest looking into the mosses offered by Manuran and Blue Pumilio here. Top quality tropical terrestrial mosses!!!


Thanks I will. I have been on the search for rare-ish mosses. 
I'm trying to put together a trip to Costa Rica with a friend of mine who is also a biologist. We want to get collecting and export permits and look for some new plants and mosses. 
The only catch is that we need to put together a conservation project in order to take specimens from Costa Rica. My friend works for the state of Florida as an invasive plant species specialist. Although his true specialty is herps.
So still trying to put together something positive that gives back to Costa Rica's beautiful environment. 
It can't be just about getting new plants for my vivs! 

Still wondering what people have in their tanks. Anyone got some cool moss photos? Maybe some good epiphytic moss?


----------



## Greasy

I'm trying to source some Fissidens nobilis and Plagiochilaceae sp. Cameroon. They look pretty neat and they are in the aquarium hobby but not so much in the states yet. If your able to get a hold of some let me know!

Fissidens nobilis is very large compared to the ubiquitous Fissidens fontanus 

emersed:









submersed:









Plagiochilaceae sp. Cameroon
submersed:

















I'm hoping it would look something like this if grown emersed:


----------



## Greasy

Oh yah Rhodobryum giganteum is a neat palm looking moss. This one looks pretty bad/does bad underwater, but from what i read about it, it does fine in vivariums. 

Like the others they are usually sold in asia.


----------



## TerraFerma

I've had good luck with the black jungle tropical moss. Needs good light and decent water hitting it during the day. But it does well for me and looks awesome. Only downside - not cheap. And doesn't spread that fast (hence the high price I assume...)


----------



## Scags

Fantastic mosses guys! That Fissidens and Umbrella moss look awesome. I have been hesitant to buy the live moss from BlackJungle. Seems to get mixed reviews and BlackJungle like many other vendors fail to give a scientific name or native location for the moss. Which is important if you are looking for true tropical mosses.

I have been using EpiWeb Moss mix for a month now, seems like it's mostly live sphagnum. Hoping it grows some other mosses over time. Says they htrow in peperomias and other plant seeds as well, but I haven't seen anything growing other than the sphagnum.

Keep the pics coming! Let see everyone's mosses.


----------



## goof901

Scags said:


> I have been using EpiWeb Moss mix for a month now, seems like it's mostly live sphagnum. Hoping it grows some other mosses over time. Says they htrow in peperomias and other plant seeds as well, but I haven't seen anything growing other than the sphagnum.


I have some different types of mosses growing. Interestingly i get the most varied growth out of my mix on tree fern panels. On my tree fern panels with epiweb moss mix, i have fern, some sphagnum, and a couple different types of mosses growing. From my mix on cork, I just have sphagnum growing. (I have never used the moss mix on epiweb or hygrolon, so I can't speak to those)

Also, neherp has some pretty decent terrarium moss as well. It grows a bit more upwards in my experience.


----------



## hypostatic

The umbrella moss is pretty cool. I think I read previously that some member in australia or new zealand had some. I don't think its made its way to the US though




























I think, though, that any new relatively mosses that you'd find being used in the hobby would be in the classifieds. Or maybe try ebay?


----------



## greenman857

*Floating Moss*

Oops originally posted this on wrong thread.
Well this isn't some rare exotic tropic moss but I think it's pretty cool.
I found it growing here in New England (VT) but it definitely doesn't go dormant (does any moss?) and it definitely is more floating than any moss I've ever seen.


----------



## Scags

*Re: Floating Moss*



greenman857 said:


> Oops originally posted this on wrong thread.
> Well this isn't some rare exotic tropic moss but I think it's pretty cool.
> I found it growing here in New England (VT) but it definitely doesn't go dormant (does any moss?) and it definitely is more floating than any moss I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81530
> 
> 
> View attachment 81538
> 
> 
> View attachment 81546


That's really cool. I have tried to grow mosses that are native here in michigan. They usually do good for about 1-2 months then begin to brown out and die. I think my tanks are just too warm for them. Plus humid stagnant air. I use distilled water and no ferts, so I know it isn't that. 

It's awesome that you found some that does well. You could probably grow and sell it!


----------



## Scags

hypostatic said:


> The umbrella moss is pretty cool. I think I read previously that some member in australia or new zealand had some. I don't think its made its way to the US though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think, though, that any new relatively mosses that you'd find being used in the hobby would be in the classifieds. Or maybe try ebay?


Not necessarily looking to buy right now. It's just too dang cold outside. I am really interested in epiphytic bryophytes- Tropical mosses that grow on tree branches. I have been talking with someone from Thailand who is currently trying to get me some. However, I still must wait until spring to purchase it.

I love all mosses though. I have been fascinated with mosses and ferns for as long as I can remember.

Years and years ago before the internet was so popular a friend of mine and myself tried to build a 50gallon long terrarium. We built a drainage layer from gravel and sand, had a small water section with a waterfall, and collected native plants, mosses, and wood. We weren't very educated in the subject and ultimately failed. Mostly due to the fact we used tap water, and had only a small desk lamp lighting the entire thing. Not to mention it was some generic light bulb labeled a "grow bulb". All the plant's slowly died, and eventually it was a tank filled with mush/mud. 

Fast forward to the present and I am growing orchids, ferns, and mosses quite successfully! Due in no small part to the great knowledgeable people on the dendroboard forum!

Keep those photos coming! What's in your tank?


----------



## Giga

I good option is to buy so orchids from andy's and most of them have a low growing tropical moss on them! Just spread it around and ur good, it's a twofer when you buy from there in my opinion.


----------



## Scags

Here are some pics of mosses growing in my fairly new vertical 20g long. Mostly Java moss, but there is some xmas, and unknowns.


----------



## Scags

Giga said:


> I good option is to buy so orchids from andy's and most of them have a low growing tropical moss on them! Just spread it around and ur good, it's a twofer when you buy from there in my opinion.


That's a great idea! I also got on the mailing list for Rareferns.com. Hoping I can get some cool ferns from Charles, and maybe some tropical mosses as well.


----------



## IROCthisZ28

That Umbrella moss looks awesome, too bad it isn't here (yet?)


----------



## clifford

Not a great shot, but here's an example shot showing a few of the mosses I field collected in a swamp in the woods behind my in-law's place in Western PA 4 years ago or so. 










A number of the species have spread very well and I have them in maybe half of my terrariums. They seem to do great in high humidity and moderately bright light. They do even better if you hit them with consistent misting. I've never put any of it through a dormancy period, but I would definitely agree that most temperate species won't last or spread in a tropical terrarium.

The one at the top (background) is my favorite of all the moss species I've ever worked with. Under the right conditions it grows in little whirled pattern that looks like something from a Dr. Seuss illustration.


----------



## Umbra

That Fissidens nobilis looks amazing but I'd assume it's really a temperate moss like F. fontanus. I've never gotten fontanus to grow well in my tropical aquaria regardless of high or low tech setup yet it grows like a weed in my low tech coldwater aquarium. 


Sent from my RM-877_nam_canada_234 using Tapatalk


----------



## goof901

clifford said:


> Not a great shot, but here's an example shot showing a few of the mosses I field collected in a swamp in the woods behind my in-law's place in Western PA 4 years ago or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A number of the species have spread very well and I have them in maybe half of my terrariums. They seem to do great in high humidity and moderately bright light. They do even better if you hit them with consistent misting. I've never put any of it through a dormancy period, but I would definitely agree that most temperate species won't last or spread in a tropical terrarium.
> 
> The one at the top (background) is my favorite of all the moss species I've ever worked with. Under the right conditions it grows in little whirled pattern that looks like something from a Dr. Seuss illustration.


Just a heads up, you don't want to be feeding flies on the moss. The vitamin powder will eventually kill the moss.


----------



## LoganR

hypostatic said:


> The umbrella moss is pretty cool. I think I read previously that some member in australia or new zealand had some. I don't think its made its way to the US though


These look to me like mosses in the Genus _Hypnodendron_. I recently got a species of this from a vendor from Malaysia. It is just getting established.


----------



## clifford

I make a point of dumping the flies on hardscape or plants I don't care about. It's hard to tell in that shot, but the flies landed on the rock next to the frog. The brush-off from the flies as they walk around hasn't seemed to cause a noticeable problem. 



goof901 said:


> Just a heads up, you don't want to be feeding flies on the moss. The vitamin powder will eventually kill the moss.


----------



## hypostatic

LoganR said:


> These look to me like mosses in the Genus _Hypnodendron_. I recently got a species of this from a vendor from Malaysia. It is just getting established.


Yes, I do believe that is the genus. Also, where does one find these importers? lol


----------



## Frogtofall

Got this from Hawaii. I'm pretty sure it's a liverwort but it's neat. If it survives I'll be happy. Has not been happy trying to adjust to Florida.


----------



## Scags

LoganR said:


> These look to me like mosses in the Genus _Hypnodendron_. I recently got a species of this from a vendor from Malaysia. It is just getting established.



Who is your vendor if I may ask? I am always on the lookout for new suppliers.


----------



## Scags

Frogtofall said:


> Got this from Hawaii. I'm pretty sure it's a liverwort but it's neat. If it survives I'll be happy. Has not been happy trying to adjust to Florida.


I was trying to talk someone into collecting some local mosses from Hawaii a while back. Ultimately it fell thru. Do you happen to know someone who is willing to collect and ship? I believe it is legal to collect and export as long as it comes from private property.

Was really interested in getting some epiphytic moss.


----------



## dendrothusiast

Scags said:


> I was trying to talk someone into collecting some local mosses from Hawaii a while back. Ultimately it fell thru. Do you happen to know someone who is willing to collect and ship? I believe it is legal to collect and export as long as it comes from private property.
> 
> Was really interested in getting some epiphytic moss.


Gonocormus Minutus - it pops up on ebay here and there so just do a saved search for it. It's pretty easy in a terrarium so long as it stays moist. I've been growing mine in a deli cup for a year no with no issues and some extra liverworts sprouted from it which was a nice little surprise.

Another option to is to give Andy's Orchids a call as he sells moss mix and a large liverwort species that he brings to the reptile shows. The moss mix is a blend of all the tropical mosses he's been growing with his orchids from various parts of the world over the years. He doesn't offer it online I believe but a lot of stuff he offers usually isn't online and you have to call him for them. 

There was another ebay seller named Neil who was offering 3 different umbrella moss species he got from the same distributor that Logan I believe may have got his from. If so I suggest contacting Bonnie Lorraine and she can help you out on those I'm sure. Umbrella mosses are probably the most challenging of bryophytes since they demand specific conditions such as the purest of water and specific substrates or they will die slowly and not recommended for the faint of heart ha ha.


----------



## Frogtofall

dendrothusiast said:


> Gonocormus Minutus - it pops up on ebay here and there so just do a saved search for it. It's pretty easy in a terrarium so long as it stays moist. I've been growing mine in a deli cup for a year no with no issues and some extra liverworts sprouted from it which was a nice little surprise.
> 
> Another option to is to give Andy's Orchids a call as he sells moss mix and a large liverwort species that he brings to the reptile shows. The moss mix is a blend of all the tropical mosses he's been growing with his orchids from various parts of the world over the years. He doesn't offer it online I believe but a lot of stuff he offers usually isn't online and you have to call him for them.
> 
> There was another ebay seller named Neil who was offering 3 different umbrella moss species he got from the same distributor that Logan I believe may have got his from. If so I suggest contacting Bonnie Lorraine and she can help you out on those I'm sure. Umbrella mosses are probably the most challenging of bryophytes since they demand specific conditions such as the purest of water and specific substrates or they will die slowly and not recommended for the faint of heart ha ha.


I have Crepidomanes (Gonocormus) minutum from a different source. I am not convinced yet that the one I just posted here is the same thing. They are very similar though.

C. minutum


----------



## Scags

Thanks, I will search for it. (actually just found it on ebay- 18.00 plus 3.00 shipping- no shipping in cold weather) I have been growing some Utricularia species in deli cups (doing great), plus that EpiWeb Moss mix. Which seems to mostly be sphagnum moss. Although I noticed today there is actually a few sprouts of some other moss.
You are the 3rd person that has recommended Bonnie! She must be awesome. I will keep her in mind for when the weather gets better. 

I will also contact Andy and ask him about the moss mix- I would like to know exactly what kinds are in the mix. Something I wish EpiWeb would do.

Thanks again!



dendrothusiast said:


> Gonocormus Minutus - it pops up on ebay here and there so just do a saved search for it. It's pretty easy in a terrarium so long as it stays moist. I've been growing mine in a deli cup for a year no with no issues and some extra liverworts sprouted from it which was a nice little surprise.
> 
> Another option to is to give Andy's Orchids a call as he sells moss mix and a large liverwort species that he brings to the reptile shows. The moss mix is a blend of all the tropical mosses he's been growing with his orchids from various parts of the world over the years. He doesn't offer it online I believe but a lot of stuff he offers usually isn't online and you have to call him for them.
> 
> There was another ebay seller named Neil who was offering 3 different umbrella moss species he got from the same distributor that Logan I believe may have got his from. If so I suggest contacting Bonnie Lorraine and she can help you out on those I'm sure. Umbrella mosses are probably the most challenging of bryophytes since they demand specific conditions such as the purest of water and specific substrates or they will die slowly and not recommended for the faint of heart ha ha.


----------



## mongo77

Antone, is Crepidomanes (Gonocormus) minutum considered a moss or a fern? I know that the minutus is called the filmy fern.


----------



## Frogtofall

I think it's technically a Liverwort. Just a guess. Maybe someone will chime in that knows a bit more.


----------



## frogparty

It's a liverwort


----------



## LoganR

According to the following it is a fern in the order Polypodiales and family Hymenophyllaceae

Crepidomanes minutum

Gonocormus minutus

Tiny Bristle Fern - Crepidomanes minutum - Overview - Encyclopedia of Life


----------



## frogparty

Do you see the gamma cups present on the foliage? Only liverworts posess those.


----------



## frogparty

In pic 2 of the Gonocormus link just posted, you can see fully developed gamma cups on the foliage. Indicative of a liverwort, not a fern


----------



## frogparty

Gemma cup! Sorry!!


----------



## LoganR

If the plant in question is accurately named, it is a fern and has vascular tissue. Gemmae cups are different than spore cups. Gemmae contain masses of asexually (mitotically) produced tissue rather than meiotically produced spores.

According to the University of Hawai'i site, those are "trumpet shaped cups that contain spores." Leaves containing spores rather than gemmae cups. A number of fern species produce specialized spore-bearing leaves (i.e Ophioglossum and Botrychium).

Here is another scientific paper referring to it as a fern in the Hymenophyllaceae:

Reticulate evolution in the Crepidomanes minutum sp... [Am J Bot. 2011] - PubMed - NCBI.


----------



## Frogtofall

I zoomed in super close on my photo and you can see spore in the cups. That is neat and at first did appear to be gemmae cups. Fern it is!


----------



## frogparty

Learn something new everyday. I didn't know ferns made those.


----------



## Scags

frogparty said:


> Learn something new everyday. I didn't know ferns made those.


Yeah that's pretty amazing. I totally thought that was a liverwort. It looks very similar to other liverworts. Very bizarre.


----------



## Adogowo

While I don't have many tropical mosses l do have silver tip moss Bryum argenteum and six others all locally collected in Colorado and will have been maintained for a year in January. I use tap water in a humidifier and occasionally hand mist. A 13 watt cal from Lowe's with a 6500 K rating for light. Oh and a native Selaginella (cliff moss) is in there too since March of 2013. 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Adogowo

here is a bad pic the humidifier ran dry for few days.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Adogowo

I have 1 wild caught rolly polly to maintain fungal issues and dead moss and some tropical liverworts and local ferns that I grew from spore in there too. It's a small viv only for plants and inverts. 4" x 4" x 5" tall. Here it is in the beginning.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Scags

Adogowo said:


> I have 1 wild caught rolly polly to maintain fungal issues and dead moss and some tropical liverworts and local ferns that I grew from spore in there too. It's a small viv only for plants and inverts. 4" x 4" x 5" tall. Here it is in the beginning.
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk


Pretty sweet setup!


----------



## Adogowo

Thanks it was for a bio project originally then I just kept it thought about some eggs hanging out but then I would need an actual door. Lol

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Adogowo

That's efts not eggs haha! 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Manuran

IceDragon said:


> I'm trying to source some Fissidens nobilis and Plagiochilaceae sp. Cameroon. They look pretty neat and they are in the aquarium hobby but not so much in the states yet. If your able to get a hold of some let me know!
> 
> Plagiochilaceae sp. Cameroon
> submersed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it would look something like this if grown emersed:


A decade ago Rehobothaquatics imported that Plagiochila from Cameroon. Maybe he still does it on occasion. I did not have too much success with it submerged, but grew okay emersed. Here is a very similar one (if not the same) from Gabon. This is what it looks like emersed. Not as light colored as the pic you posted. Also, I was given portions of Fissidens nobilis a few times. It is a difficult thing to grow.


----------



## Adogowo

Here is a size comparison of the Selaginella








Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Greasy

Manuran said:


> A decade ago Rehobothaquatics imported that Plagiochila from Cameroon. Maybe he still does it on occasion. I did not have too much success with it submerged, but grew okay emersed. Here is a very similar one (if not the same) from Gabon. This is what it looks like emersed. Not as light colored as the pic you posted. Also, I was given portions of Fissidens nobilis a few times. It is a difficult thing to grow.



Oh interesting do you have a better picture further back and more light? I've talked to a guy in asia that had both. He said he had trouble keeping that Plagiochila alive as well. I wonder why... I'm surprised that the nobilis is hard to care for... what sort of conditions did you keep it in? From time to time I see what I believe is Fissidens nobilis sold as geppi. Seems fairly easy to grow under water.


----------



## Scags

I too grew a couple fissidens varieties in my fish tanks years ago. I remember actually having a difficult time establishing it in my tank. I had it tied to a piece of long skinny driftwood. It slowly began to die until I increased my water current in the tank and upped my CO2 injection. Then it started to grow- not really flourish, but it did green back up and grow some.

And it seems to like good air flow and really high humidity when emersed. 
I don't have anymore fissidens unfortunately. I got lazy with the tank it was in and let the CO2 run out for a month. When I went in to clean up the tank and start CO2 injection it was mostly dead and eventually died completely. 

Back then I wasn't quite as educated- I assumed that it was an aquatic plant only and couldn't be grown emersed. Didn't even cross my mind at the time. 
Will give it a try again some day.

Talked to BonnieLorraine yesterday and ordered some cuttings. Hopefully some moss too. Looking forward to that awesome package!


----------



## Manuran

IceDragon said:


> Oh interesting do you have a better picture further back and more light? I've talked to a guy in asia that had both. He said he had trouble keeping that Plagiochila alive as well. I wonder why... I'm surprised that the nobilis is hard to care for... what sort of conditions did you keep it in? From time to time I see what I believe is Fissidens nobilis sold as geppi. Seems fairly easy to grow under water.


I thought that was a great photo  It captures the natural darkness that some of these liverworts dwell in. It really is the only way to get the full robust leaf (you also need to keep it at less than 100% humidity). Anyway, I know I have a wider framed shot on my old computer. I spent half an hour trying to find it, but either I don't have it labelled or I accidentally deleted it. And that terrarium has been long taken down. I did find an old (and poor quality) photo of it submerged, but this shows the lighter color and smaller leaf that forms in this situation. I have a second old photo that shows a little bit of this liverwort as it snakes it's way through some Bolbitis heteroclita. It has the harder and slightly darker leaf of a plant grown emersed and in lower light, but it is in a fully closed container, so the leaves still stay on the small side.
Lastly, I have a photo I just took of it submerged growing with some Java moss. It again shows the light color and smaller leaves. Sorry that none are great specimens that show this liverworts full glory, I keep meaning to get to it  Hope this helps.


----------



## Manuran

a couple more Plagiochila species. I've posted the second photo before.


----------



## Manuran

Here's a moss that more people are starting to grow.
Octoblepharon sp.
If grown in a wet environment, it seems to not cluster as tightly, as in the first photo. Which to my eye is more attractive. The second photo is from a colony kept a fair amount drier.


----------



## theroc1217

hypostatic said:


> The umbrella moss is pretty cool. I think I read previously that some member in australia or new zealand had some. I don't think its made its way to the US though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think, though, that any new relatively mosses that you'd find being used in the hobby would be in the classifieds. Or maybe try ebay?


I've seen this for sale on eBay from hawaii, shouldn't be too hard to get it over. I'm trying to get ferns from overseas to spread around in the hobby, I think it's important to have a diverse selection of quality species available to people who don't have the circumstances to be importers.


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow that umbrella moss really is cool!

I have started a little collection of native mosses that I started collecting earlier this fall. I have been impressed to see most of them actively growing in the the little fish tank setup where I put them.


----------



## Hornet

I think I've posted photos of that umbrella moss before, grows quite commonly around creeks here in south east qld. Seems to need high light and plenty of water, I have some growing not too well in a viv but its only illuminated from light that comes through the window, my mate has some growing in a tray in his greenhouse and it seems to be going a lot better

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greasy

I bought this guy a awhile ago on plantedtank as Fissiden geppi, grows out differently underwater. I think I seen these in Hong Kong, but for some reason I thought they were much bigger, tho it has been a few years since, so perhaps my perception is a bit off. Very slow grower.


----------



## pdfCrazy

The aformentioned Octoblepherum moss. It took us quite awhile to find some. I understand its Costa Rican in origin. I first saw this moss in Poison frogs: Jewels of the Rainforest by Jerry Walls back in the early 90's and wanted some ever since. It took me till 2012 to find some. Slow growing, but pretty easy to propogate and keep going. Does best moist under high lighting.


----------

